
Volcanologists just ranked the most threatening volcanoes in the United States - extraterra
https://www.theverge.com/2018/10/26/18029896/most-threatening-volcanoes-in-the-united-states
======
rdtsc
The actual report:

[https://pubs.er.usgs.gov/publication/sir20185140](https://pubs.er.usgs.gov/publication/sir20185140)

Top ten from the table in the PDF since it was very slow loading:

\---

1 Kilauea HI 48 263 19.425 -155.292

2 Mount St. Helens WA 59 235 46.2 -122.18

3 Mount Rainier WA 37 203 46.87 -121.758

4 Redoubt Volcano AK 48 201 60.485 -152.742

5 Mount Shasta CA 39 178 41.42 -122.2

6 Mount Hood OR 30 178 45.374 -121.694

7 Three Sisters OR 30 165 44.133 -121.767

8 Akutan Island AK 47 161 54.134 -165.986

9 Makushin Volcano AK 47 161 53.891 -166.923

10 Mount Spurr AK 48 160 61.299 -152.251

\---

First number is aviation threat score [0-60]

Second is a general threat score [0-300]

The next pair is lat/lon coordinates with decimal degrees.

~~~
grizzles
I was pretty shocked that Yellowstone wasn't at #1 or #2. Apparently it's #21,
based on their assessment.

~~~
rdtsc
Yeah me too. And I am kind of surprised how high Mt. Rainier is in the list.

